# Teichplanung mit Naturfilter



## Rockit (13. Apr. 2009)

hi , bin teichneuling und möchte mir einen gartenteich mit naturfilter 

mit bachlauf zulegen. 

der teich müsste nach meinen berechnungen ca. 4500 liter haben. 

ich will das filterbecken und den bachlauf mit beton mörtel bauen.

den teich mit normaler folie und fließ.

was muss ich dabei beachten ?

wie groß sollte das naturfilterbecken sein? 

 habe da mal von lawasteinen als substrat gelesen ,empfehelenswert? 

welche pflanzen eignen sich am besten? 

viele fragen. ..

danke schon mal im voraus. 

mfg  fabian


----------



## Rockit (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

ja...???? ^^


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

Hallo Fabian,

und erst einmal :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Bevor Du weiter auf Antworten wartest, beschäftige Dich doch mal mit unserem *Basiswissen* und diesem *[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]Beitrag[/URL]* (noch nicht ganz fertig, aber gut).

Und dann gibst Du in der *Suchfunktion* mal den Begriff "Pflanzenfilter" ein. In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du dann schon mal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Garten machen, damit wir eine Idee von Deinem Plan bekommen.


----------



## schrope (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

Hallo Fabian!

Willkommen bei uns! 

Zum Bau eines Pflanzenfilters siehe hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19524/?q=pflanzenfilter

Für das Substrat siehe hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20127/?q=pflanzenfilter

Bez. Pflanzen siehe hier:
http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen_seerosen_Beratung.html

Da die "interaktive’ Pflanzenliste" herunterladen und dann in der ExcelTabelle den Filter auf "Sumpfzone" und "Wasserklärend -> ja" einschränken und dann auf der Internetseite nach Gefallen aussuchen.
Sowiet ich weiß eignen sich Schilff und Wasserschwertlilie sehr gut für einen Pflanzenfilter.
Aber bez. Pflanzen werden sich sicher noch ein paar Spezis melden und Empfehlungen abgeben welche Arten besonders geeignet sind.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Rockit (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

hallo, danke für eure antworten und links. werde ich mir jetzt erstmal durch lesen 

ja bilder kann ich machen haben heute den teich schon gegraben, nur mit dem filterbecken muss ich mal noch sehen.

habe auch daran gedacht __ schwertlilie und sumpfdotterblumen hinein zu setzen. 

cyaa fabian


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

Hallo Fabian,

aber Du denkst schon daran, dass Wasser an der niedrigsten Stelle rausläuft?


----------



## Rockit (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

ja klar. das muss noch alles angepasst werden. 

ist nur schonmal so die größenvorstellung. 

ach übrigens danke für die links. hab mir um einiges geholfen . 

cyaa


----------



## simon (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

hallo fabian
ich würde aus den beiden stufen in der mitte eine machen.
da kann dann auch der dreck schön richtung pumpe getrieben werden die du ja sicherlich
an die tiefste stelle machst
gruss simon


----------



## Rockit (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

ja die pumpe sollte ins "loch" rein.

alles noch tiefer...? 

reicht das nich wenn ich das nicht was anschräge , oder so? 

cya


----------



## simon (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

hallo fabian
so meinte ich das
aus den beiden tiefbereichen einen zu machen und das leicht schräg
gruss simon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

Hallo,
bitte denkt daran, wenn die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle im Teich kommt, sollte man eine Abschaltfunktion mit einplanen. Platzt mal ein Schlauch, ist der Teich ratzefatze leergepumpt, ganz leer.


----------



## Rockit (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

okaay. danke. 

nunja ich muss jetzt erstmal teichfolie kaufen und so. 

aber mal zu dem naturfilter.:

wie tief sollte der sein hatte gedacht so 60 cm mindestens. 

dann lava stein und kies + pflanzen.. 

was haltet ihr davon?

gruß fabian


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

Hallo Fabian.

Unter dem Begriff Bodenfilter solltest Du fündig werden.
Deine Vorstellung entspricht genau dem.... 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12


----------



## Rockit (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichplanung mit Naturfilter*

danke. werd ich mich mal einlesen 

grß fabian


----------

